# Hazards of already prepared smoked meats and high blood pressure



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a smoked pork butt or shoulder. I just can't tolerate all that blasted salt that's used in the process!!

Which is why, when I cook a smoked shoulder, I have to parboil it first to get out some of the sodium.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

Corey My Man

There should not be any sodium issues with a fresh shoulder or the butt portion thereof. Are you buying smoked "picnic" hams and par-boiling?


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

You're right, there is no sodium in fresh shoulder or butt at all.

Yes, I have to buy smoked shoulder if I want it, and I DO parboil it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

Cory My Man...

Ok I got it now! I can understand frustration with a no/low sodium salt diet.
I am type II and get so frustrated at not being able to eat some foods that I love due to high carbs/sugar etc. So far I do not have to restrict my salt intake but like many of us I probably should. Anyways...thanks for the response and conversation...

Best Regards...

Bob


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Cory My Man...
> 
> Ok I got it now! I can understand frustration with a no/low sodium salt diet.
> I am type II and get so frustrated at not being able to eat some foods that I love due to high carbs/sugar etc. So far I do not have to restrict my salt intake but like many of us I probably should. Anyways...thanks for the response and conversation...
> ...


 


You'll also need to restrict your salt intake as well, of you could end up being diagnosed with CHF like I was. 

Not trying to scare you, nor am I trying to wish bad luck on you, but you are already a Type 2 diabetic like myself.

Salt drives up the blood pressure as well, so be careful. There ARE low-sodium cold cuts which I stick to whenever I want cold cuts. Your doc is going to suggest that you cut back on salty things, if he or she hasn't already.

Most salty foods I have to have boiled or steamed such as hot dogs and sausages.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 6, 2007)

Corey My Man

Sound advice you give!! I have had hypertension for several years...runs in the family. However through medication, keeping my weight in check, and regular, daily exercise it(BP) is well within normal limits. That being said, things can change and quickly. So, I do need to cut down on sodium intake.

Thanks my friend! Your advice is sound and right on target. It should be heeded by all who pass this way!! 

Take Care...


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you, and you're welcome!

Everyone should take heed to the dangers of eating foods that have  excessive amounts of sodium. Which is why I won't buy those pre-made foods or frozen dinners.

I make my own casseroles and such.


----------

